# Pelziges Kleintier gesucht



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: Ich suche den Namen einer Tierrasse.

Das gesuchte Viehzeugs ähnelt auf dem ersten Blick stark einer Maus, ist aber etwas größer und hat flauschiges Fell. Auffälligste Abweichung ist der gerollte buschige Schwanz. Das Fell ist in dem Fall grau.

Wer eine Idee hat um welche Rasse es sich handeln könnte, möge seine Vorschläge bitte posten. Bild ist keins vorhanden, sonst würde ich es posten.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juli 2008)

meinst du vllt ein Chinchilla  sind recht putzig =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

Nein, das war es definitiv nicht. Es war wesentlich mausähnlicher. Der Schwanz war auch länger. Auch das Fell war etwas länger.


----------



## Pomela (2. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht ein Degu?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

Kommt auch nicht hin, der Schwanz von diesem Degu ist eher glatt. Auch ist das Fell nicht "flauschig" genug. Was vielleicht noch ein Hinweis sein konnte: Die schwarzen Augen des Viehs standen extrem hervor.


----------



## ChiaDharma (2. Juli 2008)

iiiih Mäuse  Sorry aber ich weiß echt net was an denen süß ist *schauder*^^


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (2. Juli 2008)

Schau mal bei google unter "Mongolische Wüstenrennmaus" nach, die passen zu deiner Beschreibung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

Passt auch nicht. Schwanz ist nicht geringelt und auch nicht buschig. Augen stehen nicht heraus. Ich bin aber für weitere Ideen dankbar.


----------



## d2wap (2. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Passt auch nicht. Schwanz ist nicht geringelt und auch nicht buschig. Augen stehen nicht heraus. Ich bin aber für weitere Ideen dankbar.



Sicher das das Tier im RL existiert ^^

Eventuell suchst du ein Tier das zur Mausmaki-Art gehört, so wie dieses hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Sicher das das Tier im RL existiert ^^



Definitiv sicher.

Diese Mausmakis kommen dem Ganzen schon sehr viel näher, passen aber noch nicht ganz (das Vieh sah noch mausartiger aus und hatte ein längeres Fell). Nicht auszuschliessen ist natürlich dass es eine Unterart dieser Mausmaiks war.


----------



## Pomela (2. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht würde es helfen, wenn du uns verrätst, wo du dieses Tier schonmal gesehen hast...


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

Bringt vermutlich wenig, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Vieh hockte heute Morgen auf dem Treppengeländer bei der Treppe einer Haltestelle und war offensichtlich leicht verwirrt und wusste nicht wie es runterkommen sollte. Ich gehe davon aus dass irgendein Volldepp sich seines Haustiers entledigt hat.
Ich wollte es erstmal mitnehmen, allerdings war das Vieh ziemlich gut was das zubeissen angeht.

naja, letztendlich würde mich interessieren was es war und ob das arme Ding überlebenschancen hat. Denn da ich keine Handschuhe oder so dabei hatte war mitnehmen dann schlecht möglich.


----------



## Ghrodan (2. Juli 2008)

Mhh....hab grad im Internet n Weilchen gesucht und das einzige, was zu deiner Beschreibung gepasst hat war ein ganz normales Streifenhörnchen:
[attachment=3552:s1.jpg]

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## Ghrodan (2. Juli 2008)

Mhh, hab weitergesucht, weil Streifen hättest du wahrscheinlich erwähnt, somit sollte mein voriges Streifenhörnchen wohl auch rausfallen. Naja, ich hab ein Bild gefunden das super zu deiner Beschreinung passt, es ist von einer simplen Hausratte, jedoch sieht man auf dem Bild den Schanz nicht und ich nehme an, das wenn man ihn sehen würde, er nicht so flauschig war, wie der den du gesehen hast, trotzdem mal das Bild:
[attachment=3553:Ratte_grau_hand_50.jpg]

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## Ghrodan (2. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich eine Maus gefunden, deren buschiger Schwanz typisch für sie ist, sie hat auch, wie ich finde, recht hervorstehende Augen. Das wäre eine Haselmaus, welche auf der roten Liste diverser Tierschützer steht:
[attachment=3554:85004v1.jpg]

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

Mhm ja, passen leider beide nicht. Schade dass es nirgendwo ne Nagetier Galerie zum durchblättern gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (2. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mhm ja, passen leider beide nicht. Schade dass es nirgendwo ne Nagetier Galerie zum durchblättern gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab ein Buch mit 700 Seiten voller Säugetiere.
Da is es sicher dabei.
Aber ich hab nicht die Zeit jede Seite zu scannen und dir zu senden *lach

Eventuell mal ein Tierlexikon (die nciht-digitale alternative) zu rate ziehen.. da kann man "blättern" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (2. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3555:Tympanoctomys.jpg]
Einen hab ich noch, das wäre eine Wüstenratte, ich hoffe sie ist mausähnlich genug.


----------



## Satanhimself (2. Juli 2008)

klein ? wuschlig ? geringelter schwanz ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der ist es nicht oder ?


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

Zu groß, und ich glaube es existiert kein Bild wo der Schwnz zu sehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Woher willst du wissen, dass sich bei ZAM was ringelt?? *lach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte auch auf nen Chinchilla getippt, hab aber leider sonst auch keine Ahnung was du meinen könntest...


----------



## Ghrodan (2. Juli 2008)

So, mein letzter Versuch wäre ein Siebenschläfer, ansonsten muss ich leider passen.
[attachment=3557:siebensc...nternGr2.jpg]

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## d2wap (2. Juli 2008)

Also eine Maus wird immer unwahrscheinlicher..
Eher ein hier nicht heimisches Tier das ausgesetzt wurde ... doch.. ja.. könnt sein..

Ich tippe ja auf eine Hamster/Meerschweinchen/Chinchilla-Geschichte..
Eventuell sogar eine Chinchilla-Maus Kreuzung.. Man weiß ja nie ^^

Eventuell eine Wühlmaus / Wasserratte?
Beide Tiere haben charakteristisch geringelte Schwänze (naja, zumindest können sie ihre Schwänze kringeln) und ein sehr wuschiges, dichtes Fell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (2. Juli 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> So, mein letzter Versuch wäre ein Siebenschläfer, ansonsten muss ich leider passen.
> [attachment=3557:siebensc...nternGr2.jpg]
> 
> MfG, Ghrodan



Ich tippe auch auf Siebenschläfer, passt ziemlich zu deiner beschreibung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Zu groß, und ich glaube es existiert kein Bild wo der Schwnz zu sehen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glauben ist nicht wissen *g*
buffed.de/zamsgallerie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde auch sagen ist ein siebenschläfer ..


----------



## dalai (2. Juli 2008)

Jetzt weiss ich es. Das Tier das du meinst heisst *K-A-T-Z-E*, hast du schon mal eine Katze gesehen? Die kommen manchmal sogar an Bushaltestellen vor.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich es. Das Tier das du meinst heisst *K-A-T-Z-E*, hast du schon mal eine Katze gesehen? Die kommen manchmal sogar an Bushaltestellen vor.


"Der war flacher als meine Brüste!" - Urheber will nicht genannt werden


----------



## chopi (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Der war flacher als meine Brüste!" - Urheber will nicht genannt werden


na das war ganz bestimmt nicht eine aus deiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hätte hier noch den zwerghamster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (2. Juli 2008)

Och der Zwerghamster im linken bild sehen ja richtig neidlich aus.

Ich weis aber auch nicht was du da gesehen hast @Tikume
Vieleicht wars ja wirklich ein Siebenschläfer.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Zu groß, und ich glaube es existiert kein Bild wo der Schwnz zu sehen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorsicht! Nicht klicken wenn ihr unter 18 seid!
http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/802/per...lpictureyu2.jpg



Btw. Streifenhörnchen könne die Streifen manchmal "verlieren".
Wars vllt. ein Eichhörnchen?


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

carcha du bist echt versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> So, mein letzter Versuch wäre ein Siebenschläfer, ansonsten muss ich leider passen.



Bingo, das wars.
Beruhigt mich jetzt insofern, als dass das Vieh ja doch ein Wildtier zu sein scheint und ich hoffe mal das Vieh kommt alleine klar da draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (2. Juli 2008)

YEEHA. hat meine Recherche also doch noch was genützt.

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bist du sicher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kann es sein das dir langweilig war?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Tikume schrieb:


> Bingo, das wars.
> Beruhigt mich jetzt insofern, als dass das Vieh ja doch ein Wildtier zu sein scheint und ich hoffe mal das Vieh kommt alleine klar da draussen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab bei uns noch nie son nen siebenschläfer gesehen. dafür sieht man bei uns neuerdings wieder dachse.


----------

